# Some dark grey/black swatches



## love_and_hate (May 6, 2007)

Flash
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...atchies001.jpg
No flash
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...atchies004.jpg
1 MAC Beauty Marked
2 MAC Darkspot (from Tailormade Cool Eyes palette)
3 MAC Lithograph fluidliner
4 Hard Candy dark grey from Techno palette
5 MAC Smut
6 theBalm Sexy Stacey
7 Hard Candy sparkly black from Techno palette


I hope this helped someone!


----------

